

To Patent or Not to Patent your idea? - comet
http://deskle.tumblr.com/post/16758012363/invent-patent

======
mohene1
Patent It Yourself by - David Pressman gives a comprehensive overview of the
Patent process. This article is a good intro, but I think "Can it make serious
money" is no.1

~~~
comet
Completely agree on this. I think many just "know" they have to patent an idea
'cause they've heard about it. But few are aware if the whole process is truly
worthwhile.

